#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-23
<_marx_> BugeyeD: just seeing this from email i haven't read in a week...
<_marx_> http://www.meetup.com/Fablocker/
<_marx_> hackerspace in winston
<BugeyeD> _marx_: got that the other day too. never seen a makerbot before, would be interesting.
<_marx_> yeah, i wanna check out the space too; for installfest er something location
<_marx_> it's just up the street from the old morningdewcoffee location
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-24
<GTswagger> bac: billfarrow: bladernr_: BugeyeD: coxn: holstein: IsharaComix: jack_: jack_^: jeffrash: lovelace: _marx_ mhall119: Nivex: ping
<GTswagger> Sorry to ping everybody but I'm looking for people willing to give talks at UbuCon at the SouthEast LinuxFest.
<GTswagger> Anybody here game?
<bladernr_> ummm... pong?
<bladernr_> the what at the where?
<bladernr_> :-)
<_marx_> dang self
<GTswagger> There's an UbuCon on Fri and Sun at the 2011 SouthEast LinuxFest.
<GTswagger> And due to some unforseen circumstances, at this time if I can't fill it we're pulling the plug.
<GTswagger> And I reallllllly don't want to do that this late.
<GTswagger> SELF 2011 is June 10th-12th.
<_marx_> oh gee
<GTswagger> So there's an UbuCon on Fri the 10th and Sun the 12th.
 * _marx_ checking calendar
<GTswagger> Anybody able to give a talk or recommend somebody who can?
<_marx_> i made the first one, missed the second one
<bladernr_> so how much of it IS filled?  And I really don't know if there's much I can talk about. :/
<bladernr_> akgraner would be an excellent talk!  She should give and extended talk on not trolling that she gave at UDS :-)
<GTswagger> bladernr_:  Right now?  One Sunday talk.  But I just started looking.
<GTswagger> bladernr_:  akgraner cannot make it due to personal reasons.
<_marx_> blown knee at least
<GTswagger> Pretty much.
<jack_^> GTswagger, is that the one in NC?
<jack_^> eeh SC*
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  ugh... this close to an event... that's not cool.
<GTswagger> bladernr_:  Sorry, it's beyond SELF's control.
 * _marx_ goes to ping tarvid in va
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  oh no worries. I am just feeling your pain is all... I've been in similar situations before, so I completely sympathize
<_marx_> bladernr_: aren't you a hardware tester?
<bladernr_> _marx_:  yeah... but I don't know that I could do any sort of interesting talk... maybe.
<bladernr_> Oh... actually, maybe I do.
<jack_^> you talking about pulling the plug on jus the ubucon?  i have a buddy who does a music production in linux talk. he switches it up between fedora and ubuntu. maybe he'd be game.
<bladernr_> crud... GTswagger ping me tomorrow... I may actually have something useful.
<GTswagger> jack_^:  Yea, just the UbuCon ... and I'd love that talk.
<GTswagger> <--- SELF's Speaker Coordinator
<jack_^> yeah its pretty impressive. where is SELF? is it in SC again this year?
<GTswagger> Spartanburg, SC Marriott
<bladernr_> We're doing something new for Oneiric that we really want to see take off: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<bladernr_> We == Canonical Hardware Certification
<jack_^> GTswagger, do you frequent freenode? I'll give your irc nick so he can message you if interested.
<_marx_> ah
<mhall119> GTswagger: at this point I'm not sure if I'll be there, otherwise I'd say yes
<mhall119> when is self?
<_marx_> soon
<GTswagger> June 10-12.
<mhall119> :(
<GTswagger> jack_^:  I'm always in #southeastlinuxfest
<mhall119> yeah, that's only like 2 days after school lets out
<jack_^> w0rd
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  because I'm too lazy to dig through the website right now, is there an attendance fee and do you know if they still have rooms at the venue?
<mhall119> I still need to get new tires for my camper and get the A/C fixed before I do any traveling
<mhall119> sorry GTswagger
<GTswagger> bladernr_:  SELF costs $0 to attend, there are still rooms but we've already expanded our block 4 times and the hotel is near capacity.
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  heh... nice (that sounds like what happens at UDS)
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  ok, like I said, ping me tomorrow afternoon some time.  I'll see what I can do, if you'd like a talk about Ubuntu Friendly.  It was just announced at UDS, so there is NOTHING in the way of info beyond the blueprints and brief wiki at the moment.
 * _marx_ starts plotting gta there but gta back...
<GTswagger> bladernr_:  Will do ... and don't feel shy about taking more than one slot.  :)
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  meh... not sure I'd have anything more interesting to talk about (or even remotely close to as interesting).  Who cares about hardware certification? :/
<bladernr_> heh
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  how long are the slots?
<GTswagger> One hour.
<GTswagger> precisely.
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  cool... You may also want to try pinging JFo I don't know if he ever comes in here, but he works on the kernel team and does some good talks as well.  He usually hangs out in #ubuntu-kernel and lives near Asheville, NC so it wouldn't be a stretch for him either.
<GTswagger> bladernr_:  I tried him first. :)
<GTswagger> He won't be in town it would appear.
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  ahhh... so we're all just the backup plan ?? :(
<bladernr_> GTswagger:  ^^^ just kidding ;-)
<GTswagger> :)
<bladernr_> Honestly, I am pretty sure I will still be in town.  I dont "think" I have anything pressing until the end of the month.  Anyway, I need to go eat dinner...
<bladernr_> Cheers
<BugeyeD> GTswagger: i'm all booked through and past self (i'll be at self, just no time to prepare for a talk). i'm a do'er and not a talk'er anyway, and have stage fright - so we'd prolly have to pressure wash the stage afterward if i were to get up there in the first place ... :)
<BugeyeD> unfortunate news, for sure. i've never been to an ubucon before, either. i haven't missed a self though.
<BugeyeD> so thanks for what you do.
<GTswagger> BugeyeD:  I can provide a pressure washer ... no problem ... when can I pencil you in for?  :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-25
<_marx_> g'night yall
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-26
<jack__> why cant i ghost my other name? what a crock
<jack__> hehe
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-05-28
<Bryanstein> hey any of you guys going to South East Linux Fest?
<_marx_> some are
<_marx_> not i
<_marx_> really wish i could but too much going on
<keithtoo> 54
<keithtoo> 554545430\
<keithtoo> trilug.org
<keithtoo> truly bizarre
<keithtoo> how can 2 apps share input focus like that?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-05-21
<honey> hi
